# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Studie zu Verletzungen bei Windsurfen, Wellenreiten und Kitesurfen

## MSieben

Die Universitt Wrzburg fhrt eine gro angelegte Untersuchung unter Surf-Begeisterten durch. 
Ziel ist es, ein Risikoprofil zu Verletzungen im Surfsport zu erstellen. 

Deshalb bitten wir um Eure Mithilfe! 

Ihr knnt selbstverstndlich auch mitmachen, wenn Ihr euch noch nie verletzt habt!

www.soscisurvey.de/Surfverletzungen

----------


## tobsen

Ach ja, und warum.... soll ich dann noch mehr Krankenkasse zahlen...

echt ma.... Leute gibts... :->

----------

